# Montella cycling jersey



## Roubaix velo (Jun 15, 2021)

Has anyone purchased a retro jersey from Montella? If so, what was your experience?


----------



## Paulusatp (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi…
Montella’s website looks fantastic. So I decided to take a chance.
I just received a bib and Jersey from them. The Jersey is way too small (I used their online chart). The bib fits ok. The order took 16 days to arrive from China (I was able to track the package). I contacted customer service and they make me pay for shipping the item to Europe in order to get a full refund OR keep the item and receive 70% off a larger replacement. Their online return policy indicates “Easy Returns” with no mention of the conditional return options.
The items are of marginal quality: Poor workmanship and the printings are blotchy. 
You get what you paid for. I’m buying my clothing from reputable companies from now on.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

To be a UK brand ourself, whose products are also made in China, I can see most of the products online looks like Alibaba style. The whole size pattern should be club fit one, but since they are from China, so might have smaller Asia size, and you might find it small. 

Size is always a issue in clothing industry, we also meet this issue as well, and for our products, we keen on race fit at the beginning, but most of the cyclists are not looking for race fit ones. so we have developed a tool on the site, to help cyclist pick up the right size. Fill in the chest, waist and hip size info, the system comes up with three recommendation, race fit, comfortable tight fit, and club fit, then the size problem drops a lot.  

I do hope you are not losing confident for stuffs made in China, cause that will be so unfair to those who are working on the products and service and also designs , like us. 

We are also a starting brand, but all the products are with our own design, all the materiel is specially picked and tested before using, the size pattern also improving from time to time, shipping ,service, etc. Cannot tell any brand is good or bad, but we want to make the best of ourself and satisfy our clients. 

Peace and love.


----------



## mikeonbikes (Nov 22, 2021)

Paulusatp said:


> Hi…
> Montella’s website looks fantastic. So I decided to take a chance.
> I just received a bib and Jersey from them. The Jersey is way too small (I used their online chart). The bib fits ok. The order took 16 days to arrive from China (I was able to track the package). I contacted customer service and they make me pay for shipping the item to Europe in order to get a full refund OR keep the item and receive 70% off a larger replacement. Their online return policy indicates “Easy Returns” with no mention of the conditional return options.
> The items are of marginal quality: Poor workmanship and the printings are blotchy.
> You get what you paid for. I’m buying my clothing from reputable companies from now on.


I had a similar experience with Montella. Delivery took a long time and when items arrived the sizes were all completely wrong for me. I followed their online sizing chart exactly. The recommendations they gave didn't seem correct but I figured it's best go with what they say their sizes are based on their measurement charts. The shorts were several sizes too large and the jerseys were at least a couple sizes too small - all based on the *same measurements!!! *How is that even possible?

After I get the wrong sizes they will only take the returns if I pay for shipping from the US to Europe, when it was their size charts that caused the problem. I don't want to simply exchange them because I have no trust they will get the sizes any closer next time. I will *never* order anything from Montella again.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

mikeonbikes said:


> I had a similar experience with Montella. Delivery took a long time and when items arrived the sizes were all completely wrong for me. I followed their online sizing chart exactly. The recommendations they gave didn't seem correct but I figured it's best go with what they say their sizes are based on their measurement charts. The shorts were several sizes too large and the jerseys were at least a couple sizes too small - all based on the *same measurements!!! *How is that even possible?
> 
> After I get the wrong sizes they will only take the returns if I pay for shipping from the US to Europe, when it was their size charts that caused the problem. I don't want to simply exchange them because I have no trust they will get the sizes any closer next time. I will *never* order anything from Montella again.


Sorry for the bad experience you have gone through. Like I mentioned, every clothing company has size issue, it is a forever issue, haha! But it is really important how the company deal with these issues.


----------

